
GitHub.com down? - pandada8
http://github.com
======
runeks
I've created an Amazon-style GitHub status page here:
[https://github.com/runeksvendsen/status](https://github.com/runeksvendsen/status)

When you can't reach this status page, GitHub is down. Otherwise it works
fine.

~~~
i336_
This repo shows as empty for me.

~~~
bmpafa
Then Github's up :)

~~~
half0wl
How does that work? It isn't just an empty repo titled "status" that you try
to load to see if Github is down, is it?

~~~
i336_
Note that the person who replied is not the person who owned the repo.

Either this is a case of _Put the joke into air ten feet of north of me.
Verify the result._ or there was an issue with the repo.

If I was doing this I'd be looking at making a real repo with a magic string
in its README.md - because there's a big difference between HTTP 200 on / for
github.com, and everything working correctly so that magic string displays.

~~~
half0wl
I believe it's a joke.

I missed the "Amazon-style" part in the OP, which I guess is referencing how
Amazon used to (?) host their status page.

~~~
i336_
Right. It went straight over my head. :)

------
Eun
[https://status.github.com](https://status.github.com) Says it's online

However, for me it does not load.

~~~
skierscott
Now it says "07:36 CDTMajor service outage."

~~~
H1Supreme
uh oh

------
mtrunkat
[https://trello.com/](https://trello.com/) down also (EU)

~~~
teniutza
Works now, but I remember that the mobile app lost its connection a couple of
hours ago. Couldn't sync a card and showed a connection error.

------
pandada8
Now I am curious about the reason and how github put a fix with this outage

------
pandada8
20:55 CST Everything operating normally.

------
pascalo
Just when I was doing my pull request.

~~~
foota
Guess you broke it ;-)

------
arafsheikh
Back online here in India.

------
lpgauth
Yup, it's down. I'm guessing the Github SRE's are getting woken up now :)

------
citrusui
Seeing the unicorn here on the east coast :(

~~~
rast-a
same in Europe.

~~~
samgranieri
same in Chicago

~~~
pascalo
Same in Adelaide, Australia

------
fagnerbrack
lol we posted at the same time

~~~
fagnerbrack
[http://imgur.com/a/g0Wh9](http://imgur.com/a/g0Wh9)

------
devgoncalo
[http://imgur.com/a/PJKQq](http://imgur.com/a/PJKQq)

------
rast-a
Yeah, TTFB does not look good
[http://imgur.com/a/4X89U](http://imgur.com/a/4X89U)

------
SCdF
Interestingly I just got the following email 5 times in quick succession:

    
    
        Dear <not my name>,
    
        Your npm package, <a pkg I've contributed to>, has been added to npm cdn: 
        https://npm-cdn.com/pkg/<pgk>/
    
        npm cdn relieves the burden of publishing your code to 
        a CDN in addition to the npm registry. All you need to 
        do is add a link to https://npm-cdn.com/pkg/<pkg>/ to 
        your README file so that the users of <pkg> could embed 
        up-to-date version of your javascript files to their 
        web apps without additional steps..
    

Since I've only contributed a patch or two I presume they got my email address
from scraping GitHub.

~~~
manojlds
How is this related?

~~~
HelloNurse
A possible tempest of incoming email and/or increased npm traffic.

